# how much hardener to mix with Rustoleum prof oil based



## elcid98 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm about to paint my 1235 alumacraft and from what I've read here I've decided to go with Rustoleum pro oil based with a hardener. My question is how much hardener to I mix in with the paint? it sounds like I can get it from Tractor supply but there is no tractor supply close by... does autozone or Lowes carry it?

Also my boat has factory green paint so do I still need to use self etching primer on any scratched spots where it is bare aluminum? 

Thanks


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 5, 2011)

I have never known Rustoleum to use a hardner, but I am not familiar with the paint your referring to, so it might just need one. So I do not have an answer, but I would assume that there would be instructions on the can. 
As for the primer, yes, I would scuff the paint that is stuck and would spray acid etch paint over the areas that are bare aluminum.


----------



## Mojo^ (Sep 6, 2011)

This is not my recipe but I was given this by a reputable source and is what I will be following in about 2-3 weeks:

2 cups (1/2 quart) paint (Rustoleum Professional)
1/3 cup Acetone or Xylene for thinning
1 oz Hardener*

Mix Off and On for 30 mins to let the hardener COOK into the Paint.
It will be ready to wet sand after 4 hours. Only wet sand with Scotch Brite pad. Paint will fully cure in 8 hours.

If you planning to use a low pressure gun, it should have a 1.2 or 1.4 mm tip. Pressure should be 40lbs. Start with low fluid volume and increase till you get good coverage and flow. Careful not to get to much or you'll get orange peel.

*You can use either Acme Finish 1 Acrylic Enamel Hardener sold at Advanced Auto Parts or Valspar Acrylic Enamel Hardener sold at Tractor Supply.


----------

